# Can the time be displayed on all Sightings postings?



## alwysonvac (Aug 18, 2018)

I have an enhancement request. 

I just noticed that the time portion of the timestamp is no longer maintained after a number of days. Can we maintain the full timestamp (date and time) on the Sightings forum?

When you search previous sightings, it helps to understand when the sighting was found. Especially if the thread is updated more than once during the day. 

For example
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/sighting-mm1-maui-ocean-napili-lahaina-bulk.243873/


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 18, 2018)

sorry, not following this one?

the time stamp should be available on every thread and post forever?


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 18, 2018)

TUGBrian said:


> sorry, not following this one?
> 
> the time stamp should be available on every thread and post forever?


The timestamp is only available for the first day of the post and I think it rounds to an hour after the first hour. I see "5 Minutes Ago" for the timestamp on your post, but that old post linked in the OP has "July 6, 2016'.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 18, 2018)

Dioxide45, 
Thanks for providing clarification 


Brian,
I believe the date *and time *used to display on every thread and post but that’s no longer true. The time eventually disappears and only the date remains on every post.

Once the time disappears you don’t know what time folks had their sighting (overnight, early morning, midday or evening).


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 18, 2018)

Xenforo default behavior for timestamps shown on each post:

For the first hour (I think) it shows relative time (e.g. 5 minutes ago).
After that, for the first week it shows Today/Yesterday/Earlier-Day-of-Week at [time]

Beyond 7 days it just shows the date.
Is the time a Sighting really of significance when the post is more than a week old?  If it is, you can still see the full post date and time by hovering your mouse over the timestamp on the post.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 18, 2018)

Ok, the hovering will work for me on the pc 
Now I just need to figure out how to hover on the iPad


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 18, 2018)

Does it really matter for a post a week old?

The timestamp IS actually a link to that same post - mostly, I'd guess so you can copy/paste it somewhere else.  Don't know how it is on an iPad but if I hover over it (i.e. touch and hold, not tap) on my Android devices I get a popup menu to copy link / open in another tab, etc that displays the full timestamp.  This is with Mobile Firefox - maybe it's browser-dependant.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 18, 2018)

For me, the timestamp only matters when trying to determine a pattern for deposits


----------

